# AMZNPS Cheese Experiment - Wine Barrel



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

image.jpg



__ the zil
__ Jun 20, 2013





My first try with cheese didn't go well (too not) so I'm trying again. I ordered the AMZNPS that I've read so much about along with the Wine Barrel pellets. Who doesn't like a little wine with their cheese?  Using a Masterbuilt 30" smoker, turned off. Broke the AMZNPS in, per instructions.  I took the chip hopper out to increase airflow and have the top vent open wide. My ember went out and I re-lit. There is some smoke, not a lot, but I'm not sure what is the perfect amount for TBS. I tend to be a little heavy handed with smoke so I'm trying to control myself. Wish me luck. Any suggestions are appreciated. Don't worry about sparing my feeling, there aren't any left after work today. Lol


----------



## dj mishima (Jun 20, 2013)

Good luck!

I've found that cold smoking is a good opportunity to learn about your AMPNS.  It won't be a bother if you open the door frequently to make sure it is generating smoke.  I still have problems keeping the darn thing lit.

Just remember to let your cheese mellow in the fridge for at least a couple weeks.  A month or more is best.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 20, 2013)

good luck this time around..  if you want more smoke just light the other end too....  the only down side with lighting both ends is....   it tends to generate just a little more heat...

Sawdust on the other hand doesn't generate near as much heat as pellets


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

I've found withe the hopper out that the smoke was leeching out that way so I put it half in. May light both sides.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 20, 2013)

Just so you know, outside ambient temp will play a roll .  Don't forget to take it into account!

   Mike


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds good! Curious on the wine smoke so don't forget to let us know after the "mellowing" time!


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

Bit of a learning curve on this thing. Watched a YouTube video on how to light it. I need to learn to slow down. Lol. I'll update on the taste test when it mellows. 

BTW, it is 66 deg here now. No worries about meltdowns. Do you need to smoke longer if it is cooler?


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 20, 2013)

I use 3 hours no matter the temp.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 20, 2013)

I just seen your in Pa. Me too


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

PA is the best. I love hills & trees and all the seasons


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

image.jpg



__ the zil
__ Jun 20, 2013


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

Figured out how to upload pictures. Again, slow down


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 20, 2013)

At that temp you don't need ice.

Cheese looks good to me


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

image.jpg



__ the zil
__ Jun 20, 2013






Only one who keeps me company during experiments


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

image.jpg



__ the zil
__ Jun 20, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 20, 2013)

I thought ice might add yo much moisture for the amnps to burn right.


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

Out it goes


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 20, 2013)

It went out?


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

The ice did, I tossed it, lol. It's 57 inside. Smoking good now. I wasn't letting the pellets catch good at first. Let them burn for 10 min last time I lit them and it worked like a charm.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 20, 2013)

I use dust for cheese.   

How long you gonna smoke the cheese?


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

Not much longer. Fought with the thing to stay lit for some time. All total it's probably been actually smoking almost 2 hrs


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

Should I throw it in the fridge or let it sit out?


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 20, 2013)

I smoke 3 hours and then vacuum seal and in fridge.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 20, 2013)

Going to try 4 hours next time.  Which needs to be soon.


Almost out.


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

Here it is. Doesn't look real smokey but I only did half of my cheese in case I failed. Will try a different wood flavor this weekend. Learned some things along the way. Thanks for the help / company.


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

image.jpg



__ the zil
__ Jun 20, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks good to me.

Nice color.


I use maple for my cheese.

Let us know how it tastes.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 21, 2013)

While you are experimenting, try this.

After you have smoked to your desired color or time.  Vacuum seal two samples of the same cheese. Place one in the fridge and the other in a area close to, but not to exceed 70°.  Allow to rest for the identical amount of time whether two weeks or two years, then sample.  Let us know your results.

Maybe the following will help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Tom


----------



## smoke-inator (Jul 24, 2013)

How did it turn out? I've been wanting to order some of the wine barrel


----------



## dave17a (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool pics.  Wine pellets need to be spread out on cookie sheet at 250* in oven for about 20 min or so. Can't tell diff on smoke anywho.


----------

